# 2011 School vacation dates, west coast



## paluamalia (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, if any one has this information:

What are the Feb. school vacation dates on the West Coast and the "Spring Vacation" dates?  I want to reserve my units for those dates 12 months in advance to get the best views, etc. at the KORVN in Maui.

thanks

Marie


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

West coast spring break is all over the place - it is decided by each school district so there is no state standard.  Many schools are off the week before or after Easter, and others take a different week off every year, but it's not a standard week.  I would primarily avoid the week before or after Easter.  In 2011, Easter is April 24th.

On the West Coast, most schools do not usually get a week off in Feb., only a long weekend over President's weekend.  Those that do, would usually have the week off that includes President's Day.  In 2011 that's Feb. 21st.


----------



## paluamalia (Jan 24, 2010)

*School vacations*

I want to book during school vacation week, so before or after Easter week?

Here on the East Coast the schools are always closed the week of Presidents Day and that is a great time on Maui...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes - the week before or after Easter is a good bet.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - the week before or after Easter is a good bet.



Our 2010-2011 calendar is out, and we are getting the week of April 4 off and just doing a 3 day weekend for Easter. District decided with Easter on 4/24 it was too late in the year to have break then. We get out the 1st week of June, start last Wed. of August. No Pres. week off for us.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2010)

2nd week of April for us.  Just looked.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 25, 2010)

Our kids school district has quite predictable schedule: President's week (a.k.a. Ski week) and the third week of April: 4/13-17 for 2010 and 4/12-16 for 2011. one and half more years and we are done with the school calendar!


----------



## Amy (Jan 25, 2010)

Up here in Portland area, our Spring break tends to be around the 3rd week of March and there is no February break.  But for 2011, DH's college (where he teaches) has the 4th week of March off for 2011 and I am still waiting for the Portland School District to come out with the 2010-2011 calendar to see if the dates match.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in California and we go to a public school.  We get the week of President's week off.   Our spring break is the week before Easter.  My friend's son in the Bay Area gets President's week and in 2011 will get the week before Easter usually it is the week after.  So, it depends on when Easter falls for them.  

I'd say about 1/2 the schools in California get President's week off.  Pretty common here in the North.  I'm not sure about Southern California...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2010)

In Central CA where I live, very few schools get a week for Presidents Day -in fact I don't know of any - maybe in the Bay Area they do, though.  I think Easter is a better rental.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Our kids school district has quite predictable schedule: President's week (a.k.a. Ski week) and the third week of April: 4/13-17 for 2010 and 4/12-16 for 2011. one and half more years and we are done with the school calendar!



Lisa, we're in the Bay area also and our school district *never* had President's week off, just the one day.

I just double checked the district calendar to see if things had changed since my dds were in school.  Nope, still just President's Day off, not the entire week.  We're in Contra Costa County.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe this is an East Bay vs. South Bay thingy? We are in Cupertino and my friend's kids in Los Altos have that week off as well. We have had it since my older son went to kindergarten 15 years ago...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I grew up in the Bay Area have lots of friends from many different schools districts there and about 50% have President's week.  I did not say all ;-)....   President's week is very popular in Sacramento as it is known as ski week.  There is one district in Rocklin that does not take the week.  They  just do the 4 day weekend.  Actually our President's week is really a 4 day weekend with 3 in service days.    So, techinically it is not a full week off.

I do sit on SAVE OUR SUMMERS group for San Juan School District and the district is looking to get rid of the President's week.  I'm not sure of the reasoning as they didn't say.  But my guess is that the teachers were not using the 3 days as inservice days.  They also want us to start school in early to mid-August so, that the 1st term ends before the end of year holidays.  Currently as it stands it ends after the holidays.  So, apparently, they claim our kids would do better in school if we ended the 1st term prior to the holidays.   Anyways, so, in 2011 the proposed schedule has us returning to school on 8/11/11 (does that suck or what) and the last day of school would be 5/23/12.    But for the past 8 years we had President's week off.  I'll be sad when it is gone.  It is a nice break for the kids even if they don't ski like us.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I do sit on SAVE OUR SUMMERS group for San Juan School District and the district is looking to get rid of the President's week.  I'm not sure of the reasoning as they didn't say.  But my guess is that the teachers were not using the 3 days as inservice days.



Inservice = district mandated training days, and in the past they were mandatory work days, but due to budget cuts, inservice days have been eliminated in most districts, and they are now furlough days with no pay.  



> So, apparently, they claim our kids would do better in school if we ended the 1st term prior to the holidays. Anyways, so, in 2011 the proposed schedule has us returning to school on 8/11/11 (does that suck or what) and the last day of school would be 5/23/12.



Many districts want to start school early and end school early, so that students get more instruction time before STAR testing in the spring.  We live and die by that test these days...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Inservice = district mandated training days, and in the past they were mandatory work days, but due to budget cuts, inservice days have been eliminated in most districts, and they are now furlough days with no pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Many districts want to start school early and end school early, so that students get more instruction time before STAR testing in the spring.  We live and die by that test these days...



Wow, no teacher inservice days? We still have them here, but I think they have cut one of them off, due to the state wanting the kids in school more days. We now have(this year and next year), 4 days of 2hr delayed starts for teacher training. You can miss 2hrs of a school day here and still have it count as an "official" day.

This will be the last year of Ohio schools getting 5 "calamity" days off, before having to make up days at the end of the year. Starting next year, we will get only 3. My eldest is in 7th grade, and in his school career, we've only had 2 yrs where they've had to add on days. One yr it was 1 day, and the other was 2 days.


----------



## myip (Jan 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> In Central CA where I live, very few schools get a week for Presidents Day -in fact I don't know of any - maybe in the Bay Area they do, though.  I think Easter is a better rental.


In Menlo Park, SF Area, we get president week off.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Inservice = district mandated training days, and in the past they were mandatory work days, but due to budget cuts, inservice days have been eliminated in most districts, and they are now furlough days with no pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Many districts want to start school early and end school early, so that students get more instruction time before STAR testing in the spring.  We live and die by that test these days...



Really no inservice days... that must be in your district.  Because we definitely have them but they aren't taking classes during those February breaks.  In fact at my dds Middle school all the English teachers are taking a 5 day Writer's workshop class.  It is spread over 2 weeks but they have had a lot of subs in the past two weeks.  I think, the district thought the teachers would do their actual inservice days in February but that is not case.  

I understand the STAR testing thing.  I'm wondering if we could pass a law to mandate STAR testing be done the last 3 weeks of school no matter when you start school?  No school should have to live by that test.


----------



## Amy (Jan 26, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Maybe this is an East Bay vs. South Bay thingy? We are in Cupertino and my friend's kids in Los Altos have that week off as well. We have had it since my older son went to kindergarten 15 years ago...



Lisa, I had a memory flashback when I read this as I suddenly recalled some post/conversation I had with you long long ago when you mentioned your older son was in grade school.  I'm feeling old.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I understand the STAR testing thing.  I'm wondering if we could pass a law to mandate STAR testing be done the last 3 weeks of school no matter when you start school?  No school should have to live by that test.%



STAR Testing is a big problem - schools, teachers, and administrators are judged, penalized, and put on probation based on these scores, but there is zero motivation or accountability for students to do well.  That's right - the scores on the STAR test have zero impact on students.  It doesn't affect their grade or anything else.  If you take your average or below average student and give them 4 days of tests that have no meaning to them at all, how motivated to you think they are going to be?  

On top of that, the results don't come back for months and months - the next school year, so the student and parent don't even get timely results.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2010)

The direction this thread is heading is getting way too serious for me... California is in a lot of trouble, but that's another story. Let's get back to something fun, like how idiotic Maui is for biting the hand that feeds it, or SVNs devious ploys for noobs at an "Owner's Update", or how upset we are that WKORV had a one-time as-far-as-we-can-determine temporary structure in front of the so-called "Ocean Front" WKORV-N units along with Clint's truck. Now that's fun.


----------



## paluamalia (Jan 26, 2010)

*Thanks for the information*

Thanks to everyone who gave me the school vacation information.  I will reserve a week in Feb. and a week in April as soon as I can....

We are unsure of our plans in 2011, but we are spending 4 nights this Feb. at the Wyndham Beach Walk in Waikiki and then flying to Maui  on the 27th of Feb. for 19 nights at WKORVN.  We are trying something new, we exchanged our WKORVS points for the WKORVN so we could stay longer (we are taking a studio, 2 of us) and not have to move once a week.   
It's a gamble, I hope we get a nice room, we've asked for Building 7, highest floor with an ocean view.  I made the reservation on the first day 8 months out.  We found that packing and moving is a big hassle and you lose a full day, we usually stay at least 2 weeks, this is the longest stay at the Westin for us.  
Aloha!!


----------



## LisaH (Jan 26, 2010)

Amy said:


> Lisa, I had a memory flashback when I read this as I suddenly recalled some post/conversation I had with you long long ago when you mentioned your older son was in grade school.  I'm feeling old.



Yes he is a sophomore in college now  Time flies when you are having fun...
Glad to know that you have moved back to the West Coast!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 27, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> The direction this thread is heading is getting way too serious for me... California is in a lot of trouble, but that's another story. Let's get back to something fun, like how idiotic Maui is for biting the hand that feeds it, or SVNs devious ploys for noobs at an "Owner's Update", or how upset we are that WKORV had a one-time as-far-as-we-can-determine temporary structure in front of the so-called "Ocean Front" WKORV-N units along with Clint's truck. Now that's fun.



Want a good laugh, check out the sightings board. Wonder if the port a potties had anything to do with what I just spotted this am. :hysterical:


----------



## Amy (Jan 28, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Yes he is a sophomore in college now  Time flies when you are having fun...
> Glad to know that you have moved back to the West Coast!



Sorry for going off topic folks . . . 

Lisa, it feels good to be back but I miss the midwest, too.  We apparently moved at exactly the right time as our previous home has been hit with the most brutal winter in ages (since long before our move there) and our new home is experiencing one of the driest/warmest winters in years.  Can't complain.


----------



## clsmit (Jan 30, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> This will be the last year of Ohio schools getting 5 "calamity" days off, before having to make up days at the end of the year. Starting next year, we will get only 3. My eldest is in 7th grade, and in his school career, we've only had 2 yrs where they've had to add on days. One yr it was 1 day, and the other was 2 days.



Our OH school district (Solon, in NE OH) went to 3 snow days this year and zero next year! Given that we often have at least 1 day where it's too cold (wind chills below 0 -- too much for the little ones to wait for the bus) or too snowy, I am not looking forward to that part of next year's calendar.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 30, 2010)

clsmit said:


> Our OH school district (Solon, in NE OH) went to 3 snow days this year and zero next year! Given that we often have at least 1 day where it's too cold (wind chills below 0 -- too much for the little ones to wait for the bus) or too snowy, I am not looking forward to that part of next year's calendar.



We too have the "too cold" days over here in Perrysburg(outside of Toledo). It's been a few years since we've had one, though I've noticed that they are less likely to pull the plug on a day or even delay for 2 hrs if the weather is questionable. This trend has been going on for the last 2 years or so. 

Do you have the automated calls at 5:45 am to announce the delay or closure of school?


----------



## nodge (Feb 9, 2010)

*Oregon Public School's Spring Break week will be March 19-27, 2011*



paluamalia said:


> Hi, if any one has this information:
> 
> What are the Feb. school vacation dates on the West Coast and the "Spring Vacation" dates?  I want to reserve my units for those dates 12 months in advance to get the best views, etc. at the KORVN in Maui.
> 
> ...



The Oregon Department of Education just declared that the 2011 Spring Break week will be March 19-27, 2011.  Here is a link to an article reporting this info.  

Both Alaska Air and Hawaiian Air offer non-stop flights from Portland, Oregon (PDX) to Maui (OGG) (only a 5.5 hour flight), so if you plan on renting your WKORVN villa, this would be a great week to reserve.  I also suggest posting your rental listing on the Portland Craig's list.

FYI,
-nodge


----------



## Amy (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you!  It sure would be nice if PPS posted the new calendar on its website.


----------

